# Eti pool of eligibles



## bigbets (6 mo ago)

Hey guys , i have a question I recently took an interview for inside wire men, now that thats done im told i will be placed on a poe waiting list , so here is where im confused, theres 85 obove my score, are those 85 all inside wire mens or all different programs like sound and communication meaning all applicants under the same pool if anybody have some intel on this i would really appreciate it.


----------



## em158 (Jul 7, 2016)

What is and ETI? What is a POE? What is a DILLIGAF?


----------

